# kohler k241 flywheel



## neverending (Aug 17, 2009)

Trying to get the flywheel off of the motor however it hasn't moved. I"ve broken a puller already trying to get it off. Tried applying heat nothing's worked so far.


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

have you tried WD40 on the crank shaft end and flywheel and letting it soak in for a while?

Kind Regards
Al Bunzel


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, those can be boogers to get off. Heres what I have done in the past. Made a piece of steel about 3/8" thick that has the 2 holes across to fit in the 2 holes on the flywheel. Center hole has to be threaded. (I know the k301 & k321 have holes straight across from each other) Be sure to use hardened bolts in all 3 holes. Take an impact on the center bolt and be ready to catch it, because it will fall on your feet in no time flat. I worked on one of those for two days trying to get it off with no avail. Then I did this with an impact and almost smashed my feet with the flywheel. You can however use a steering wheel puller in the center of flywheel with an impact if you have 3 corresponding holes to line up on the flywheel. What ever you do, do not use an outside puller on the outside of the flywheel, you can damage the cast iron flywheel. Not good when it runs up to 3600 rpm, you will eat cast iron.

Be sure on the center bolt of the puller, that it is bigger then the threaded hole on the crankshaft if there is a hole. Dont want to mess up the inner threads of crank. Some of these have nuts that go over the end of crank.


----------

